# Help with a vert tree grow, HUGE SPACE!



## CrazyKappa (Sep 12, 2013)

Well i'm finally in a position to grow again, i have not grown in years, my last setup was a aeroflow 60 in a crappy dirt floor/stone wall basement, this time its a medical setup, and i plan of maintaining legal plant numbers. In that regard i want to grow trees, i have an entire top of a barn to do so, (30'x50') i plan on having 3 (eventually, money is a factor, so it will be in stages) 10'x10'x8'-10' flower rooms, plus a reasonable size mother/veg area.

With it being top of a barn, eventually i know ill need AC, but that's not a big deal cause i can get some smaller grows before i need to upgrade, plus my first grow will be a winter one, (But only one flower room to start) and the barn was previously used to house machinery, so it has this sexy 100 amp service already there. 

What i need help with is, (for now, i'm sure there will be more to come) being pointed in the right direction to similar large tree setups, years ago when i was just perusing the site i ran into one grower in particular that had a fantastic tree grow, cant recall his name, but it was a large multi vert light setup, and i would love to find his work again.

If not that's a bummer but not end of world, he was getting amazing yields, i would love a chance to try and duplicate his work. However I'm interested in anyone that has a setup like this, does not have to be as large, just large trees.

I would also like some thoughts on what kind of pattern i should go with, I'm thinking either 4 plant 3 lights (lights would be in triangle, with one plant in middle and other 3 in gaps) or the reverse 3 plant 4 light, i also plan on using 600s for flowering. (i would like to avoid stacked if i can, but once i get going i would not be opposed to some kind of yoyo light mover)

Well i guess this is enough for now, ill get some pics as i get shit done, there is a lot of work to be done, but I'm starting with a good open space, and that is good.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Sep 12, 2013)

If you're looking to maximize your yield growing trees, I would recommend 5 lights, 4 plants... 

X - plant
O - light

OXO
XOX
OXO

Run a 1000 in the middle, 600's on the corners..

Figure out what a passive plant killer system is (check out the vertical section at icmag.com)

Use ppk system=win


----------



## CrazyKappa (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks, i will check that out, like i said nothing is really set in stone, and i have enough space to try any configuration i want. In the interest of getting a first few crops as fast as i can, ill be using the best clones i can get my hands on, that being said anyone have any ideas on what strain would be optimal for the kind of growing ill be doing? I will be starting with a soil grow, that may change one i get going, but in the interest of keeping it simple and cheap that's what i will start with. (but i may add a auto watering system)

What is a good nutrient package to start with, price is really no concern here as i want the best for my setup, i would not mind it being organic, however yield is my first priority. My state allows 6 flower 12 total plants, but i can grow for multiple people, (up to 5 people) i have 3 thus far, (i can easily grab another) so i have 18-24 flowing plants to work with. The farm house and barn sit on 17 acres of land, so in the summer i will scale back some and plant most outdoors, at least till i have enough funds to add CO2 and AC.


----------



## DabOnDabs (Sep 13, 2013)

Diesels... I have a lemon diesel that stacks multipe 14-28 inch long nugs per plant..

Or find the right hybrid...


----------



## MrMeanGreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't lose sight of crop management. If you can't reach it you can't manage it and if you can't manage it ya not gonna maximise output. 

How ya gonna manage bending plants?

How ya gonna feed em?

My advise if ya coming back to growing after a break is a smaller grow, get a feel for it, new lessons to be learned. Maybe 12 plants around a couple of 1000w'ers.


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey Crazy,

You growing any green at the moment buddy?

Indefinately
" Let there be Green in 2016 "


----------

